# FINALLY a SUCCESSFUL Hunt



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hunted the 2nd Ohio Gun Season today with my dad. hunted one property this morning from 7-11 am and didnt see anything except for 2 BIG Fox squirrels !! headed back to my dads to grab a sandwich and warm up alittle !! headed out to my favorite farm to hunt for the first time this year (my buddy shut down his farm for the regular gun season to take his son out for his first hunt) walked back into my ground blind that i built and have taken 9 deer from and someone had torn it down...........boy i was TICKED OFF............i decided to hunt my 2nd ground blind that i seldom hunt but ive sat my friends in and theyve always taken deer. as i headed down the hill to the blind ..........the snow really kicked up it was snowing so hard that i could barely see. i got to my blind settled in on my hot seat and within 5 minutes was covered with a thin layer of snow. i caught some movement on my right and slowly turned my head and saw a small racked 4 pt buck stand up out of a briar thicket and a small doe (they were about 15 yds away) they both looked right at me and started walking slowly parallel to my blind . they watched me constantly and figured theyd bolt but they never did ......... i couldnt get a good shot they were on my right side and i CANNOT shoot left handed !!! they walked about 20 yds away.............watching me the whole time.............and finally turned and cut across in front of me at about 25 yds. when they stopped behind a tree .......i got my gun up and the buck took a step out and i had a good neck shot and DROPPED HIM !! i was pumped ............even though he isnt a trophy deer it sure felt good to get a deer after how tough the first week of gun season was for me. i think the best part of it was hunting in one of the worst winter storms weve had in a long while around here ........the woods were beautiful covered in snow !! ill post a picture of my buck (it aint the greatest i took it on my cell phone) !!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations..!


----------



## tsmokiee (May 11, 2007)

congrats! He's gonna be tasty


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

"even though he isnt a trophy deer it sure felt good to get a deer after how tough the first week of gun season was for me."

a trophy is in the eyes of a hunter...all of the deer i have killed are trophys to me...it represents the reward of a good hunt. we all cant get the 12ptrs and i congradulate you on your successful hunt. im always proud of my deer even the does, although i have started to develop a little patience with the smaller deer these days which makes the hunt even better. and thats what its all about the hunt...some of my best hunting days were days i didnt kill anything, but just had a good day in the woods were i seen lots of wildlife and sit in my stand undetected and snuck in and out of the woods unheard and unseeen. those are great days too!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...I know how that feels. I had a really slow season last year and shot a yearling Doe during this same weekend last year. I thought I wasn't going to get a deer.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Good job! Way to wait for the shot that was right for you.


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

Danshady said:


> "even though he isnt a trophy deer it sure felt good to get a deer after how tough the first week of gun season was for me."
> 
> a trophy is in the eyes of a hunter...all of the deer i have killed are trophys to me...it represents the reward of a good hunt. we all cant get the 12ptrs and i congradulate you on your successful hunt. im always proud of my deer even the does, although i have started to develop a little patience with the smaller deer these days which makes the hunt even better. and thats what its all about the hunt...some of my best hunting days were days i didnt kill anything, but just had a good day in the woods were i seen lots of wildlife and sit in my stand undetected and snuck in and out of the woods unheard and unseeen. those are great days too!


not to push any buttons, but as an advocate for deer management i will say that you will never shoot those 12 pointers if you shoot little spikes. If you have a spike standing next to a doe, shoot the doe and hunt the buck in future years


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bass assasin, why don't you leave it alone? Is it too hard to understand that not everyone cares about shooting big bucks? There was no reason to even bring it up.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on your deer. Sorry to here about your ground blind. 
Bob


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

like i said i have just recently in the past two years started letting smaller bucks go..and i have been lucky in the past three years to kill some nice bucks..but in the early years of hunting for young hunters or even novice hunters i think it is essential to just have successfull hunts of any whitetails. from past experience of shooting does and some smaller bucks, i learned how to hunt without being detected, how to make good kill shots, and tracking skills, in which all play important roles in bagging trophy deer.


----------

